# Low light plants for Marineland DB LED system



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

The Anubias, Crpyts, and dwarf sword you named all do pretty well with low to lower medium light levels. I have no experience with bananna plants, so can't really comment there.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

how about with a low-tech tank?


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

Yes, I have all those plants except banana plants in my low-tech low-light tank. There are also a number of stem plants that will do okay too.


----------

